# how do i get my sisters parakeet to be more friendly



## S A M M Y (Jul 22, 2008)

how?


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Start by moving your hand closer and closer to it.Do this every day then one day he will get to know you and like you and he should sit on your hand

worked with me hope this helps 

toby


----------



## S A M M Y (Jul 22, 2008)

thanx 
ill try that


----------

